# any info on a Columbia Boycycle, made in New York



## kirk thomas (Dec 21, 2015)

Does anyone have any info on this tri cycle I picked up. The front wheel is at least 24". I have never seen this badge and don't really come up with much on it. 








Thank You Kirk


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Columbia had these made by a company in NY that made trikes and sidewalk bikes. There is also a Girlcycle.


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks again, any idea on what years?


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2015)

teens 20s and 30s. 




kirk thomas said:


> Thanks again, any idea on what years?


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 22, 2015)

This particular Boycycle was made about 1927 based on the unique frame style where the center tube of the frame extends all the way down to the foot rest. In most years it stopped where it intersected the horizontal tube. The original seat would have had long springs.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes, the seat on it right now is a Murray Mercury trike seat from around the early 1950s. Here's a couple photos of the Girlcycle model with it's uniquely shaped main frame tube. I'm guessing it dates to the late teens/early 1920s, but MrColumbia might be able to pinpoint a closer estimate on age. -Dave


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 23, 2015)

I think I have the seat in great condition on the PAL Superbike I got with this one. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## mike cates (Jul 31, 2020)

WANTED the period correct seat and seat post for a COLUMBIA BOYCYCLE tricycle that I own.
There is a metal pan seat with about a 7/16" diameter straight seat post affixed to it now and is amazingly the same reddish-orange original color as is on the rest of the frame/fork. Would this seat with affixed post be original for my 1927 year?
Guessing mine is approximately 1927 like MrColumbia  pointed out in his earlier reply as mine has the frame extending to the rear axle.
Any brochure or pictorial information shown form my year tricycle is appreciated if you can email it to me at my computer email address below (don't send to my phone as it is an old flip phone and photos are tiny).
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and No Texts Please
Email address:  cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 2, 2020)

Mike,

Someone on the CABE has posted for sale a correct style seat for your Columbia tricycle - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/troxel-juvenile-saddle-original.175733/ - the seat is in pretty good condition and would go perfectly with your trike.

Dave


----------



## mike cates (Aug 2, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> Mike,
> 
> Someone on the CABE has posted for sale a correct style seat for your Columbia tricycle - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/troxel-juvenile-saddle-original.175733/ - the seat is in pretty good condition and would go perfectly with your trike.
> 
> Dave



Thanks and I replied to him. It says Sale Pending so someone may have got to him first. Please keep me in mind if you see another one if I don't get this one.
Mike Cates


----------

